# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > سوال: فیلم آموزش QT

## ModernEX

سلام دوستان کسی فیلم آموزشی در باره ی QT  داره ... یا اگه لینک هست لطفا لینک بدین
زبان اصلی یا فارسی باشه فرقی نداره
فقط خوب باشه ... 
قدیمی نباشه و کیفیت داشته باشه 
و ....
مرسی

----------


## rubiks.kde

توی لینک زیر تمام فیلم های مربوط به Qt هست در موضوعات مختلف

http://qt-project.org/videos

این لینک هم هست هم برای Qt و هم برای ++C

https://www.youtube.com/user/VoidRealms

----------


## complexcoding

من توی لینک http://qt-project.org/videos قبلا رفته بودم و چند تا فیلم که خیلی حجیم بود و دانلود کردم ولی در کل خیلی کم کدنویسی داشت و یا اصلا نداشت و زمان فیلم ها که یک ساعت و این حدودا بود فقط درباره ارتباط فریم ورک ها با بقیه چیزها و یکی می یومد صحبت می کرد و کاربردی نبود.  :متفکر:

----------


## Navid_QQQ

از ویدیو های voidrealms استفاده کنید .
از تورنت می تونید براحتی دانلود بکنید

----------


## complexcoding

> از ویدیو های voidrealms استفاده کنید .
> از تورنت می تونید براحتی دانلود بکنید


می شه آدرس فیلم های آموزش کیوت رو که می گی بذاری؟
ممنون

----------


## Navid_QQQ

این

----------


## ModernEX

سلام دوستان
دستتون درد نکنه ولی این سایت ها که فیلتر هستن و سایت http://qt-project.org/videos فقط فیلم های تئوری داره
من زبانم اونجوری ها هم خوب نیست فقط عملی میخام
اینطوری بهتر میفهمم
اگه لینکی سراق دارید لطفا بگید

----------


## complexcoding

آقا توی سایت آپارات بزن آموزش کیوت.... 8 تا فیلم می یاد که کمه ولی خیلی خوب یاد می ده و زبان اصلی هم هست.

----------


## complexcoding

> این


الان توی این صفحه یه همچین چیزی هست که من روی هر چی کلیک کردم نیومد؟؟

123.JPG

----------


## عرفان خان

get torrent file سبز رنگ رو کلیک کنید

----------


## tux-world

من کتابهای زبان اصلی دارم. بد نیست برای کسی که زبانش زیاد خوب نیست. اگه کسی خواست بگه

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
من ویدئوهایی که در آدرس زیر وجود دارند رو توصیه می کنم. تعداد این ویدئوها در حال حاضر 106 عدد است که به صورت گام به گام C++‎/Qt را آموزش می دهد:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KtOz...3&feature=plcp
موفق باشید...

----------


## complexcoding

واسه من كه باز نشد!!

----------

